# Story on Troy James Knapp



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

KSL has done a story on Troy James Knapp, the "Mountain Man" who has eluded capture for years. Here is a link to the latest video:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22476458&nid=14 ... rUaAqXLe1d

I have spoken with the Iron County Sheriff and they continue to look for him and have continued their investigations in any and all break ins within Iron County. The bottom line for him is that he's been running from charges in California that do not exist anymore. They've been expunged. While he does have some charges to face up to in the counties where he has broken into places and caused damage or stolen survival items like firearms and food, once he answers to those, he will be able to tell his story and that will make him a millionaire. The guy will be able to buy a ton of property an not only won't have to run anymore, but he can live almost the same reclusive life he's enjoyed so far. I hope to have a more official statement soon. But law enforcement has asked that I pass on the word to hunters and fishermen to not force contact with Mr. Knapp but instead to document the sighting with photos, GPS readings, direction of travel, and any other information that you think may be helpful in apprehending him. Most who have had contact with him find him personable but regardless he is armed and will likely be moving alot more during the elk and deer general seasons among others carrying firearms. He is armed with a .308 rifle and .45 ACP handgun. He also have knives and other survival tools and is a very skilled outdoors-man and survivalist. Should you have contact with him or see him, please call 911 as soon as possible.

*Iron County Sheriff's Office Newsroom*

More info to come....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like he's made it to Fairview canyon.


----------

